# Baby Brag!



## Elli V (Jun 9, 2008)

Well, I haven't had a chance to show off and brag about my 2008 foals. So here goes!

So far we have 5 foals on the ground. 4 fillies and 1 colt! Filly fairy is loving me this year! You'll have to check them out on my website. http://edvshetlands.homestead.com/foals The picture quality isn't great but will have to do for now. We've had 20+ inches of rain in the last 2 weeks, yes I said 2 weeks. So picture taking opportunities have been virtually nonexistent.

Sorry I didn't post them to this email. I'm having trouble figuring out how to post pictures in a message. I tried to attach them but they didn't show up in the preview. Someone help PLEASE!


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 9, 2008)

When I look at your website, it says page not found! I got through using your signature website addy. That Mo Breaking News has some legs! And I really like the Pri Mo Donna! She is gorgeous!


----------

